# F-35 offical name to be almost decided



## R988 (May 18, 2006)

http://www.dfw.com/mld/dfw/business/14599468.htm



> Five years after the Pentagon embarked on the joint strike fighter program, the Lockheed Martin F-35 is just weeks away from getting a name, and the final recommendations are as closely guarded as plans for an Air Force bombing strike.
> 
> Overseeing the naming process is Gen. T. Michael "Buzz" Moseley, the Air Force chief of staff who grew up in Grand Prairie.
> 
> ...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 22, 2006)

what's the point for you guys? you always use the number anyway? it's mostly so bit fat clueless americans can brag about what new super plane they just saw "howdy partner, i just saw me a newfangled..." and most people just judge the plane on it's name anyway "it's called the falcon, it must be good, that must make us the best in the world", sadly CC already does this, all your names suck anyway, British names have, all through aviation history, been better.............


----------



## plan_D (May 22, 2006)

That time of the month, lanc?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 22, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> British names have, all through aviation history, been better.............


Fulmar? Flamingo? Blenheim? Skua? Roc? Singapore? Hardy? Tomtit? Prefect? Come on dude - some of the names you guys picked (especially in the 1930s) sound like they belong in a Shakesphere Play or a gay bathhouse!!!!

And judging a plane by it's name??? Where did you come up with that?!?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 22, 2006)

Fury, tempest, Spitfire, Hunter, Shark, Firebrand, Liberator, Defiant, Hornet, Gladiator, Meteor, Tornado, Whirlwind, mustang, lightening, Jaguar, Javelin, Phantom, Vampire, Victor, amoungst many others are all great names that, whilst not always justified at times, all inspire fear into their opponents, and hope to the people that turn their heads skyward and see their planes, left to come up with your own names what do you do? you just prefix the word Fortress with ever more graphic words............


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 22, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> Fury, tempest, Spitfire, Hunter, Shark, Firebrand, Liberator, Defiant, Hornet, Gladiator, Meteor, Tornado, Whirlwind, mustang, lightening, Jaguar, Javelin, Phantom, Vampire, Victor, amoungst many others are all great names that, whilst not always justified at times, all inspire fear into their opponents, and hope to the people that turn their heads skyward and see their planes, left to come up with your own names what do you do? you just prefix the word Fortress with ever more graphic words............


Thunderbolt, Flyingfortress, Superfortress, Starfighter, Delta Dart, Delta Dagger, Thunderchief, Sabrejet, Lancer, Voodoo, Bearcat, Tomcat, Hellcat, Scorpion, Eagle, Viper, Stratofortress, Peacekeeper, Intruder, Invader, Skyraider.....

We use prefixes cause we're more organized! 

Besides what is more fearful than hearing someone say HOLY SH*T, HERE COMES A B-52!!!!!

You were saying?!?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 22, 2006)

> Thunderbolt



British name 

oh look, here comes a flying fortress, it must be old, large, heavy with a fair ammount of defensive power but no offensive ability (quite close to the truth really), i bet that would've been so scary, then you get the superfortress (by this stage it appears you've lost the ability to use spaces), now it sounds the same as before, but a little older and heavier, and by the Stratofortress it's just old and booring, and how the hell does the name Peacekeeper make you fearfull


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 22, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> how the hell does the name Peacekeeper make you fearfull



When you see a sky full of these...







carrying a bunch of these...


----------



## plan_D (May 22, 2006)

_"oh look, here comes a flying fortress, it must be old, large, heavy with a fair ammount of defensive power but no offensive ability (quite close to the truth really), i bet that would've been so scary"_

Ask Germans who were bombed by them if it was scary or not. I would put my money on most Germans thinking that a stream of B-17s overhead was extremely scary. 

Explain how the name 'Mustang' creates a sense of fear? Or the name Mosquito? Or, any of the bombers names in World War II from the RAF? They were all named after cities. But I don't think Germans said "Here comes the Lancaster, it's full of drips ... " (For anyone that doesn't know a 'drip' is someone from Lancashire). 

I have to repeat the question that Joe asked, since when did people judge a plane by it's name? I have never, in my life, heard anyone say F-15 'Eagle' it must be good because of that name!

And Peacemaker can instill a lot of fear when the said plane can carry 86,000-lbs worth of explosive to drop on you.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 22, 2006)

Ha! None of you can beat the name of the only Canadian combat jet to ever see production: The "Canuck"!!! 

What the hell could be scarier than that, eh? 


Christ, what a stupid name for a warplane.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 22, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> Ha! None of you can beat the name of the only Canadian combat jet to ever see production: The "Canuck"!!!
> 
> What the hell could be scarier than that, eh?
> 
> ...



What about the "DIGBY?"


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 22, 2006)

Or the Canso? 
Lets not forget the Otter, Beaver, Caribou, and Buffalo.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 22, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> Or the Canso?
> Lets not forget the Otter, Beaver, Caribou, and Buffalo.



Hey those are cool, especially BEAVER!


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 22, 2006)

They're all decent planes, but boy those names.


----------



## pbfoot (May 22, 2006)

how about the twotter (twin otter) and the worlds second jet airliner after the comet the C102 jetliner


----------



## Gnomey (May 22, 2006)

That is a terrible name for it pb, some of the others are pretty bad as well, although the British ideas of the 30s were the worst...


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 22, 2006)

Italian names were obviously the best. Folgore, Veltro, Saggitario, Ariete, Falco, Saetta, Sparviero, Canguru, Pipistrello....


----------



## plan_D (May 23, 2006)

And they mean what in English? 

It's like saying the Spanish name Búchon was good, until you realise it translates to Pigeon.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 23, 2006)

Veltro = Greyhound
Ariete = Ram
Pipistrello = Bat
Sparviero = Sparrow
Saggitario = Archer
Falco = Hawk
Canguru = Kangaroo

I think thats what they are, I dont know the others. The animal theme was prominent, in the same way that the engines were named after winds.

The name they gave to the Re.2001 (Ariete) was so good, they called the Re.2002 Ariete II


----------



## plan_D (May 23, 2006)

Yes, Kangeroo and Sparrow are so menacing.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 23, 2006)

what pD, no ram comment


----------



## Glider (May 23, 2006)

I like Archer, effective deadly and quiet. What could be better for a stealth fighter?


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 23, 2006)

But Kangaroo, what could be better for a transport?!


----------



## Gnomey (May 23, 2006)

Ram isn't either...

There a ram comment...


----------



## Glider (May 23, 2006)

Given the length of time it has taken to develop the plane, you would have thought that a name would be sorted out by now. Committee's for you.


----------



## davparlr (May 23, 2006)

How about the most vicious territorial fighters in the bird kingdom...Hummingbird!! Just kidding.

The best most aptly named aircraft (even if it is not official)...Warthog. Ugly, gets down and gets dirty, and something you really don't want to run into when it's mad. Thunderbolt II will never be remembered.


----------



## pbfoot (May 23, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> But Kangaroo, what could be better for a transport?!


or it could be a comment on its landing habits


----------



## plan_D (May 23, 2006)

I think Lightning is pretty fitting for the English Electric Lightning. And Sturmvogel (Stormbird) is pretty good.


----------



## Aggie08 (May 25, 2006)

it's mostly so bit fat clueless americans can brag about what new super plane they just saw "howdy partner, i just saw me a newfangled..." and most people just judge the plane on it's name anyway "it's called the falcon, it must be good, that must make us the best in the world", sadly CC already does this, all your names suck anyway, British names have, all through aviation history, been better.............

Haha lanc, i laughed out loud when i read that. Sounds like something a fellow texan might say. 

As for the names... i'll give you the spitfire. that is the all-time best name for an airplane. in my book you can't debate that. Of course i'm going to say that american names are better than british because i grew up learning them and they just seem to fit better. 

The name isn't for military buffs. Some names fit the plane perfectly, for example warthog like mentioned earlier. others, not so much. in my opinion its a good way to get publicity for the planes. people that dont drool uncontrollably when they hear "f-35" will get more excited with a good, fierce sounding name. take the f-18 for example. hornet is easy to remember and strikes an agressive and tough image. Look at cars. "Carrera" gives a feel to the car that "911" might not evoke in most people. just my thoughts.

"I think Lightning is pretty fitting for the English Electric Lightning. And Sturmvogel (Stormbird) is pretty good."

Sturmvogel sounds cool. kind of clunky to me because i dont know any german but translated it sounds wicked. the lightning doesnt fit its bird well i dont think. Fast, yes. But to the casual observer, not streamlined, and it took me some time to get used to the squarey wings and odd engine placement. im used to it now, but i think something a little more gruff and tough would have served it better.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 25, 2006)

it better not be something lame like the "Liberation Fighter" or "Freedom Fighter"...........


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 25, 2006)

I think it should be called the Bolo II....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 25, 2006)

ah yes i forgot you're so low on names you have to reuse them, can a bomber's name be used for a fighter though?........


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 25, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> ah yes i forgot you're so low on names you have to reuse them, can a bomber's name be used for a fighter though?........


 Why not? I think the RAF version of the F-35 should be called the Lancaster!


----------



## Dac (May 26, 2006)

I know it's already being used for an ARM, but I think Shrike would be a good name for the F-35. It kind of describes it's flying ability.


----------



## plan_D (May 26, 2006)

Lanc, you comment on the U.S re-using names. Yet the Lightning has been used twice. Tornado twice. Typhoon twice...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 26, 2006)

i hardly think the first tornado really counts  and the first lightning was a british name for an american aircraft that we never even adopted so i never really count it, and the name thphoon just rocks  besides atleast we don't actually put II after it


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 26, 2006)

Lockheed-Martin-BAE Lancaster!!!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 26, 2006)

powerful and imposing, no? but alas i fear the Ministry of Defence will pay the letter i sent suggesting the name no attention


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 26, 2006)

So I take it Lancaster II is out of the question?!?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 26, 2006)

So I take it Lancaster II is out of the question?!?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 26, 2006)

well that depends on the alternatives, if it's between the BAE Lancaster or say the BAE Birmingham then i'd imagine the lanc's in with a chance  but if the names anything like the way other names are going it's gonna be called the Prince Harry Fighter or something like that, imagine that, a Prince Harry landing on Queen Elizabeth II


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 26, 2006)

but see the complication about this - that's why we yanks just give it a number and be done with it!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 29, 2006)

i prefer names to numbers, i also like the novelty of being one of very few countries to still use names........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 29, 2006)

I think numbers are much better...


----------



## Glider (May 29, 2006)

plan_D said:


> Lanc, you comment on the U.S re-using names. Yet the Lightning has been used twice. Tornado twice. Typhoon twice...



Which leaves Hurricane or Tempest assuming we want to stick to strong storms.


----------



## dinos7 (May 29, 2006)

Hey i use full names of aircraft. like ill say the f-16 falcon. the b-52 stratofortress or the b-24 liberator


----------



## Aggie08 (May 29, 2006)

Shrike would sound pretty good i say. Also, perhaps you could call it "oh ****!", because that's what people will be saying when it comes their way...


----------



## Dac (May 30, 2006)

Aggie08 said:


> Shrike would sound pretty good i say. Also, perhaps you could call it "oh ****!", because that's what people will be saying when it comes their way...



That would make Pentagon press conferences more colourful.

"Yes, there were four F-35 oh ****!s involved in the incident yesterday."


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 31, 2006)

CC said:


> I think numbers are much better...



that's 'cos you're so damn Americanised 

and Dinos i only ever use one or the other, i tend to use numbers for American aircraft 'cos names like the Flying Fortress are rubbish, why not leave it as the Fortress like us


----------



## dinos7 (May 31, 2006)

well at air shows and my cadet activities i just say f-16, f18 and so forth and when im talking to someone about aircraft. but when i write a little info book and stuff ill use full names


----------



## davparlr (May 31, 2006)

Bet on Lightning II!!! I know someone here who would like that!!!


----------



## Dac (May 31, 2006)

Considering it's stealth features Phantom III would be fitting too.


----------



## Aggie08 (Jun 1, 2006)

That would make Pentagon press conferences more colourful.

"Yes, there were four F-35 oh ****!s involved in the incident yesterday." 

Hehe, spice up the news a bit


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 1, 2006)

> Bet on Lightning II!!! I know someone here who would like that!!!



that was a strong contender for the F-22's name, i doubt it'll be used for the F-35 but we'll see.........


----------



## davparlr (Jun 1, 2006)

Dac said:


> Considering it's stealth features Phantom III would be fitting too.


I doubt that Lockheed Martin would like its plane named after a competing companies aircraft.


----------



## davparlr (Jun 1, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> that was a strong contender for the F-22's name, i doubt it'll be used for the F-35 but we'll see.........



I understand the new guy responsible for naming aircraft likes tradition.


----------



## Dac (Jun 1, 2006)

davparlr said:


> I doubt that Lockheed Martin would like its plane named after a competing companies aircraft.



No doubt you're right, but considering it's capabilities the name fits the F-35 better than it did the two McDonnell fighters.

The "Rhino" with it's large size and smokey engines wasn't the tactical surprise to opponents that the F-35 will be when it gets into action. With any luck it will be long gone before any enemy realizes it was ever there.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2006)

i don't think Phantom would be the right name for the F-35, it just doesn't seem right.........


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 3, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> i don't think Phantom would be the right name for the F-35, it just doesn't seem right.........


Besides when the X-35 was competing against the X-32, the Boeing competitor came out of the "Phantom Works," a ill-conceived and doomed concept to copy the Skunk Works. As one of my Lockheed friends said "Nice try Boeing, stick to airliners."


----------



## Dac (Jun 3, 2006)

No, when you put it that way I can see how Lockeed Martin wouldn't want to pay tribute to their major competitor. Still it would be nice to have name that reflected the new abilities of the F-35.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 3, 2006)

Harrier II


----------



## Dac (Jun 3, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> Harrier II



In the interests of cross Atlantic relations that's the least the Pentagon could do. 

but wouldn't it be Harrier III?


----------



## HealzDevo (Jun 3, 2006)

How about the F-35 Menance; or the F-35 Supressor for cool names for the new fighter? What do people think of those two name ideas? Also there is the idea of the F-35 Suak or F-35 Fox in name of Indian Tribes in America that fought the whites in the last attempt to regain their village in Rock Island. Also there is the F-35 Cheyenne as an idea. Yes I know it was a utility helicopter of the 50s but they were an Indian tribe that fought very fiercely. Also there could be the F-35 Modoc. The F-35 Navajo, The F-35 Wovoka. See the United States is nowhere near close to running out of fighter names if they draw on some of the Indian tribes that still exist. This is only a brief number of possible names from an article in World Book on the Indian Wars. If it is a strike fighter then calling it the F-35 Supressor would be a good name for its role of suppressing enemy air, ground and sea assets and destroying them.


----------



## Dac (Jun 4, 2006)

like you say, the Army uses Native tribes to name their helicopters. In the end it probably won't matter much what the official name is, the men flying them will come up with their own nicknames that fit better. 

"The Flying Tennis Court" is one of my favorites for the F-15.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 4, 2006)

Its been narrowed down to a few names now.... Go to the following thread for more discussion....

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/sitrep/choice-names-jsf-narrows-4146.html#post168173


----------



## ozumn (Jun 7, 2006)

Dumbo


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 7, 2006)

ozumn said:


> Dumbo


How about "Gripen Jagare"


----------



## Aggie08 (Jun 11, 2006)

"How about the F-35 Menance; or the F-35 Supressor for cool names for the new fighter?"

Menace sounds cool, but sounds like an irritating bug you don't want to bite you. Supressor... also sounds cool but doesn't really stir anything up like the Brit storm names, or "falcon" or "eagle" or "phantom."


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 11, 2006)

Theres no more need for conjecture fellas, the final names are already decided....


----------

